# Wardrobe Vivarium Project



## Scrounger (Jul 6, 2017)

Got a cheap wardrobe online and can finally build the Chinese water dragon enclosure that I've always wanted. Since I've never taken up a project this big before, I could use some pointers. 

Whats the best way to seal the wood from moisture? Is there a good guide to adding ledges that will support a dragon to a 3d background? Do you know any good ways to create a natural-looking pool of water that's not to expensive? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

First off I'd use yacht varnish a couple of coats the use aquatic silicone to seal all the edges. For the pool I'd use expanding foam to make it rock effect then either have a big dish you can take out or make one out of fibre glass again use expanding foam coated in grout for the ledge. That's how I'd do it. I did a build for mine awhile ago and also for my Kimberly rock monitor and I screwed threw the background into big branches as an alternative way for ledges.


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

Hey there I'm aftrt a decent size viv for a CWD too, what wradrobe did ya manage to get?

Also I agree with Loz's comment on this.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrounger (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, it should be a great help. And Taishi, I found it used on craiglist so the type wont matter.


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

Scrounger said:


> Thanks for the advice, it should be a great help. And Taishi, I found it used on craiglist so the type wont matter.


I beg to differ if ot doesn't hold humidity and isnt a decent size

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

It will hold humidity as a wardrobe sealed with glass runners no vents


----------



## Scrounger (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry Taishi, your post made me think you wanted a brand to buy, and since I don't know it, I wouldn't have been able to help. Its a big tall wardrobe. I have to gut it before I can know the internal dimensions I have to work with, but its going to be big enough for a Chinese water dragon. As for humidity, that mainly will depend on how I build it. Though where I live humidity wont be an issue for a few months.


----------



## Matt79 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, I'd say vents are a must even when you want a humid environment. Air flow/movement is just as important as the humidity. Without it the humidity will stagnate. I've nearly finished my build for a cwd. It's 7ft tall, 3ft wide and 2ft6 deep. It has 8x50mm (2 inch) vents low down and an extractor fan in the ceiling.


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

3ft isnt wide enough. And yeah, a brand would have been helpful

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Taishi said:


> 3ft isnt wide enough. And yeah, a brand would have been helpful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


:lol2: the original poster is in the US so I doubt a brand would assist.

Take a look on eBay for a large vivarium - not everyone is a con merchant on there, or for a large wardrobe. Gumtree, Freecycle, Preloved are also good sources for suitable old furniture.


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

Ohh.. ok. Well, fact is no one sells vivs large enough on any, especially eBay, alao since this is a UK forum I figured we were all from UK on here.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Taishi said:


> Ohh.. ok. Well, fact is no one sells vivs large enough on any, especially eBay, alao since this is a UK forum I figured we were all from UK on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No, we have lots of users that aren't from the UK. Most people put their location to show, but some don't. In this instance though he did!


----------



## Matt79 (Feb 27, 2017)

here ya go Taishi, 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263111982646


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Matt79 said:


> here ya go Taishi,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263111982646


Good find Matt79: 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt79 (Feb 27, 2017)

I thought it looked pretty good, doesn't seem expensive either. I'm sure Taishi will find something wrong with it though lol.

Gonna take a good sized room to take it though. Mine was 4x7x2.5ft when I got it but when it went in I had to "agree" with the wife that it was far too big for the room. To be honest she was right it dominated far too much to live with. Now it's 3ft it fits in the alcove width (just) so world war 3 has been averted and it's still a good sized viv.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

As long as your both happy it's all good and still a nice size for your lizard. I think you are right about finding fault , it was mentioned on another viv thread that taishi didnt want one made from "crappy mdf" and it had to be a flat pack, but good on you for finding what would be a fantastic viv for a single water dragon. Time will tell

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

Matt79 said:


> here ya go Taishi,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263111982646





Matt79 said:


> I thought it looked pretty good, doesn't seem expensive either. I'm sure Taishi will find something wrong with it though lol.
> 
> Gonna take a good sized room to take it though. Mine was 4x7x2.5ft when I got it but when it went in I had to "agree" with the wife that it was far too big for the room. To be honest she was right it dominated far too much to live with. Now it's 3ft it fits in the alcove width (just) so world war 3 has been averted and it's still a good sized viv.


So basically to avoid arguing with your wife you force the poor lizard to live in a cramped space? Not that we rob them of an open area to begin with? Nice, good job.
By the way thanks for the link, its actually a decent viv except I personally don't like the split in the middle. People tell me the reason for that is because glass can't support a bigger area which is ballony else we wouldn't have sliding glass doors for our own conservatories now would we?
As for the comments made about my requirements, which were a little rude for talking about me in such manner I might add, I'm just trying to give my reptile a decent home thats adiquirt size and isn't going to fall apart or make him uncomfortable.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you a troll Taishi?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Are you a troll Taishi?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


No I merely tell people how it is, like it or not

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

https://youtu.be/aZHvd0ks7Es

Sorry just had to be done lol


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

wagg said:


> https://youtu.be/aZHvd0ks7Es
> 
> Sorry just had to be done lol


No it didn't and this is what I'd consider trolling.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Taishi said:


> No I merely tell people how it is, like it or not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No you are merely a winy, rude individual who is ungrateful for others time and advice. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

FishForLife2001 said:


> No you are merely a winy, rude individual who is ungrateful for others time and advice.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


You guys are certainly one to talk when it comes to being rude!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Taishi said:


> You guys are certainly one to talk when it cones to being rude!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ridiculous.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Whats rediculous is your responses, stop griefing in other people's threads

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

So back to the question! Where have you looked for the size of wardrobe that you want - did you not say your diy skills weren't competent enough though? Can you not keep the wardrobe you've mentioned and somehow add to it to make it the size you want?


----------



## Taishi (May 13, 2017)

Stephen P said:


> So back to the question! Where have you looked for the size of wardrobe that you want - did you not say your diy skills weren't competent enough though? Can you not keep the wardrobe you've mentioned and somehow add to it to make it the size you want?


Tbh the wardrobe I have is worth a decent size viv in cash so I'd rather sell it and have someone else make one or modify a cheaper one. Yes I did state my DIY skills aren't very good when it comes to woodwork, however I think modifying a wardrobe may prove less of a challenge?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

